# java.library.path mit einer Batch-Datei einstellen



## Hmpfrx (11. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte eine Jar-Datei mit einer Batch-Datei starten, wobei ich allerdings den java.library.path angeben muss.
das Shell-Script dazu funktioniert schon (zumindestens bei mir):


```
#!/bin/sh
java -Djava.library.path="${workspace_loc:project}natives" -jar "${workspace_loc:project}meineJar.jar"
```

Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie die Batch-Datei dazu aussehen müsste.


----------



## irgendjemand (11. Mrz 2012)

ich kenne mich zwar nicht all zu gut mit unix-shell aus ... aber für batch gibt es ähnliches ...

[c]%NAME%[/c]

würde auf die globale variable NAME zugreifen ...

in BATCH sieht das ganze meist so aus


```
SET PROJECT_PATH=X:\absoluter\pfad\zum\project
java -Djava.library.path=%PROJECT_PATH%\native -jar %PROJECT_PATH%\app.jar
```

wäre jetzt ein beispiel was mir spontan einfallen würde ...

du musst jedoch darauf achten keine keywords oder bereits vorhandenen variablen zu nutzen


----------



## turtle (11. Mrz 2012)

Geht unter Unix ähnlich wie unter Windows

```
#!/bin/sh
set workspace_loc=/home/pfad
java -Djava.library.path=$workspace_loc/natives -jar $workspace_loc/meineJar.jar
```


----------



## irgendjemand (11. Mrz 2012)

zum bleistift ...

wobei ich denke mal das es sehr stark von der verwendeten shell abhängt *gibt ja unzählige ... sh , ash , bash , usw ...*

unter windows gibt es halt nur eine "shell" ... und das ist nun mal CMD.exe *bevor fragen aufkommen : NEIN ... nicht MS-DOS ... sondern Befehlszeileninterpreter ... DOS ist ein eigenes betriebssystem ...*

[OT]wobei es unter win auch noch die sog. POWER-SHELL gibt ... diese ist aber nur eine erweiterung von CMD.exe und hat daher im kern genau den selben interpreter ... und damit keine abweichenden interpretationen von keywords ... sondern nur erweiterte[/OT]


----------

